# La Wally - Ebben! Ne Andro Lontana



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have been very busy practicing and studying. I haven't come here for awhile.

I uploaded my new video "Ebben! Ne Andro Lontana" a few weeks ago. I hope you like it.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the beautiful video Elena.
You really nailed that high note.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Itullian said:


> Thanks for the beautiful video Elena.
> You really nailed that high note.


Thank you, Itullian! I love this aria!


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

Congrats on a great job performing a great aria. You have joined a long list of sopranos who have recorded/performed this aria (which also occurs in two films,_ Diva_ and_ A Single Man_). But, how about the rest of the opera (which has never had but four performances at the Met)? There is not even a professional DVD available. Recently, a video of the opera, with English subtitles, has been posted on Youtube (by someone who has posted a number of neglected operas with subtitles), and it is quite a treasure. I keep coming back to it, with increasing joy and amazement:


----------

